# McLeod rst twin clutch destroyed need new clutch help



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Iv destroyed my McLeod rst twin clutch and am in need of a new clutch I'm a little disappointed clutch only has 7k on it and car is making about 600 at the wheels and about 575 lbs of torque these are suppose to be rated for 800 lbs of torque. Car has a blower and motor is built and stroked but I'm basically looking for a relatively inexpensive clutch or an alternative to this clutch that doesn't run 700 dollars and can handle the power. I realize cheap isn't good I'm just looking for feedback on clutches that can handle this power and aren't crazy expensive. 

Any feedback on this act clutch i was thinking of going back to this single but all input is appreciated. Thanks 

https://www.hinsonsupercars.com/p-1205-act-race-clutch-kit-6-puck.aspx

Also looking at a spec clutch either a stage 4 or stage 5 
https://www.hinsonsupercars.com/p-384-spec-stage-4-clutch.aspx


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Have you contacted McLeod? What did they say? I'm assuming this isn't typical because I've heard nothing bad about the RST setup.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Sorry to hear this. Have you contacted McLeod? What did they say? I'm assuming this isn't typical because I've heard nothing bad about the RST setup.


Yeah I had heard good stuff to. I tried contacting them but I guess they are short staff for the holidays I'll try again on Monday. Unless they cut me deal on a new clutch I'm just going to pick up the act clutch it's suppose to handle more power. And I can get once from a distributor for 400.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They are a solid clutch setup. My guess would be either a bad install or in the rare case a bad part. I bet they would take care of you when you get ahold of them though.

You can also check out Monster. They hold up very well.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just had the motor pulled about a thousand miles ago so my guess is they reinstalled it wrong. What about running the act 6 puck unsprung I know engagement would be harsh but I'm use to that on another car. Looks like it would hold up as well though


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeap clutch disk are toast.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

This disk is completely flat bare metal. Replaced with act 6 puck unsprung clutch


----------

